# Bucket Bench, Shelf, Rest Plans



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

dadux, can you be a little more specific; my first thought was turn the bucket over.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Sure. It a device to hold a bucket at about 45 degrees down to transfer honey to another bucket.

https://millerbeesupply.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?

keywords=bucket+bench/Users/don/Desktop/bucketbench.png


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah, I got it. I use a metal one made out of round stock. If you have a means to bend and weld metal I can forward the dimensions.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If a person wanted to build one, a design similar to this ...



.. seems easier to build than the Miller product linked earlier. (click on the image to go to the Mann Lake product page)


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Eikel,
I do. That would be awesome!


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Rader,
Thanks!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If we are lucky, genius bee inventor Charlie B will post better pictures of his brilliant bottling bucket tipper. This device clamps to the bench and tips the buck to get ou every last drop.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

odfrank,
Now that is nifty! Too bad my table is stainless steel with a rounded edge. But I may be able to get clamps on it by sliding the door open... hmm... Now if I could find a bucket sized heating pad...
D


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's mine, I'll PM dimensions this evening


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> If we are lucky, genius bee inventor Charlie B will post better pictures of his brilliant bottling bucket tipper. This device clamps to the bench and tips the buck to get ou every last drop.


Here ya go everyone, yes it is genius!


----------

